# Clipping Nails



## Herp Lover (Jul 20, 2010)

Is keeping a cats nails clipped bad for it? I read that whenaI cat is de-clawed it can't stretch some of the muscles in it's back and that can cause problems and was wondering if it is the same for cats with clipped nails.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

There is no reason you can't keep them clipped but if you provide something to scratch, they should stay okay. Just be sure you don't clip too far. 

If you are thinking about declawing, please don't! There are alternatives that don't harm the cat. Just ask, we will be more than happy to give you suggestions.


----------



## Herp Lover (Jul 20, 2010)

I know that declawing is really bad and would never do that to a cat but was just wondering if keeping their nails clipped was ok because I have rabbits and rodents and sometimes the cats get a little to playful with them.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry for hijacking, may I ask, why is there a need to clip their nails? Outdoor cats never have anyone to clip their nails, is it necessary to clip our indoor cats' nails? I hear and read about nail clipping, but I never dare clip my kitty's nail. He was a stray of 2yo when I brought him home, don't think he has ever had his nail clipped and may freak out?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

snowy said:


> Sorry for hijacking, may I ask, why is there a need to clip their nails? Outdoor cats never have anyone to clip their nails, is it necessary to clip our indoor cats' nails? I hear and read about nail clipping, but I never dare clip my kitty's nail. He was a stray of 2yo when I brought him home, don't think he has ever had his nail clipped and may freak out?


Cats that go outdoors often have their nails wore down naturally. The same can happen indoors if your cat scratches stuff. My cat is declawed on the front paws (not my decision...) and I don't trim her back claws either. They never need it.

If you use Soft Paws or something similar, you would need to trim the nails though.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My indoor cats need a trim every few weeks, even though they have plenty of scratching posts and pads that they use enthusiastically. If we don't trim them, they get extremely long and sharp and curved. They start getting theyre claws caught on carpets and blankets. They'd probably curve back under into their paw pads if nothing was done, but maybe with enough scratching it wouldn't get to that point. Don't want to find out.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

CJinCA said:


> They'd probably curve back under into their paw pads if nothing was done, but maybe with enough scratching it wouldn't get to that point. Don't want to find out.


Oh!!! they will curve back into their paw pads? that's scary.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Scratching poles remove the outer layers and sharpen the claws, they aren't for dulling or reducing length.

If you start them young it's very quick and easy to do, I start kittens at 4 weeks so by the time they leave here they are well used to it and will just sit purring in my lap while it's done.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

CJinCA said:


> *(1)*My indoor cats need a trim every few weeks, even though they have plenty of scratching posts and pads that they use enthusiastically. *(2)* If we don't trim them, they get extremely long and sharp and curved. *(3)*They start getting theyre claws caught on carpets and blankets. *(4)*They'd probably curve back under into their paw pads if nothing was done, but maybe with enough scratching it wouldn't get to that point. *(5)*Don't want to find out.


This is every point I was going to make.

Toby was okay with his when he was younger, but now I have to wrap him up a bit as it's not his favorite thing. But he likes the attention and even when we're done he still hangs around me and doesn't run off.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

CJinCA said:


> If we don't trim them, they get extremely long and sharp and curved. They start getting theyre claws caught on carpets and blankets. They'd probably curve back under into their paw pads if nothing was done, but maybe with enough scratching it wouldn't get to that point. Don't want to find out.


Cautionary tales:

Celia was once hanging by one nail from the fabric on my office chair trying to catch onto something with her other paw. It nearly gave me a heart attack. Thank goodness I was there! Margaux also once was trying to catch something on the screen door and got her nail stuck up pretty high where she couldn't maneuver to loosen it. I had to pick her up and work the nail out. She was hissing because she was panicked.

Celia really, really hates having her nails clipped, and I've been very bad about doing this in the past year. I took her to the vet last year because her paw just looked weird to me. It turned out that one of her claws had indeed curved back and that I was in the nick of time. It was really close to being ingrown, which would have necessitated some ugly procedure.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Lickorish got her claw caught in the door hinge while playing not long after we first got her. She hadn't had a trim before we adopted her and her claws were extraordinarily long and sharp, and I was afraid to try it before we built up some trust. 

She couldn't get it unhooked from the hinge and was just sitting back there pulling and pulling. good thing I was there and gently maneuvered it out of there.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

attempting pic of lickorish claws


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Genuine question - might not a clipped nail have got just as caught?


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

> might not a clipped nail have got just as caught?


I don't think they are long or sharp or narrow enough once they are clipped, but I guess it may be possible. They don't seem to get tripped up in carpets and upholstery after a trim.

and btw: the above picture was taken 3 weeks after a trim...


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Yes, they can continue to grow around in the paw pad (dogs' nails can too) and can lead to painful infections. Regular nail trimming can prevent this, so can scratching posts for indoor cats. Outdoor cats are using their claws and are naturally wearing them down. Here are 2 pictures of nails grown into the paw pads.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

scottd said:


> Cats that go outdoors often have their nails wore down naturally.


Since scratching post doesn't wear down their claw, any idea how outdoor cats wear it down? Any way to mimick that indoor? I don't think I will ever be able to trim my kitty's claw, because he was already 2yo when I adopted him, doubt if he has had anyone trim it for him before. He doesn't even like me to comb, wipe with wet wipe, let alone something as traumatising as nail clipping or bathing.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

In my cases, a clipped nail wouldn't have gotten caught because it wouldn't have been narrow and sharp enough to dig in like that.

You could take him to the vet and have them do it. That way it's not you that your kitty doesn't trust.  My vet charges $7 for a trim.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya, I heard the vet at my place also does nail clipping but I don't know how much they charge. Anyway, may I know how frequent should kitty's nail be clipped?


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

snowy said:


> Ya, I heard the vet at my place also does nail clipping but I don't know how much they charge. Anyway, may I know how frequent should kitty's nail be clipped?


I had the same issue with Artie when I adopted him. I took him to a groomer for a waterless bath, good brushing, and nail clipping..He had so much fur that it filled up the entire table, floor, completely covering the groomer--TWICE.
Once before and then after the shampoo!
I went back a month later and it was much better.
Now I can brush him some and he actually purrs a bit!
The groomer cost me $40 initially and goes down each time I go cuz it is less work.
The Vet will trim his nails. I think they charge about $7-$10...
I cannot handle Artie myself. It takes 2 people. 
I usually go about every 4 weeks or so..they do grow fast.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

artiesmom said:


> I had the same issue with Artie when I adopted him. I took him to a groomer for a waterless bath, good brushing, and nail clipping..He had so much fur that it filled up the entire table, floor, completely covering the groomer--TWICE.
> Once before and then after the shampoo!
> I went back a month later and it was much better.
> Now I can brush him some and he actually purrs a bit!
> ...


Thanks, I'll consider if I should take him to the vet for the nail trimming, if its gonna be done like every mth.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Dunno if I should start a new thread or can I ask it here? Anyone never had their kitty's nail clipped before?


----------

